# Lexi at the park



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet feminine looking girl. It is a big, big world for her to explore.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's so wonderful! I am so glad she is having such a good time!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lexi is a beauty.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

So glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*

Lexi sure is adorable.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

She is so sweet! I want to kiss her all over!  

Has she recovered nicely from the surgery!?


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweet Lexi! Wishing you the best with your girl and puppyhood.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

baumgartml16 said:


> She is so sweet! I want to kiss her all over!
> 
> Has she recovered nicely from the surgery!?


Yes she did.. The incision healed really Fast. Its completely closed now.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I took Lexi to cunningham park today and she ran away from me twice. Man she ran fast but good thing people stopped her..


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Why isn't she on a leash in a park? Didn't you lose her once when she wasn't leashed?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She ran away from you? Was the park gated? Otherwise, why are you letting her off leash if she doesn't have a really good recall? It seems you are looking for trouble with her again....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree, she should not be off leash,for several reasons.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Any off the leash park in NYC requires a dog license and proof of rabies vaccination. Also to have your dog under control at all times.
Cunningham Park on 193rd.St has some dog runs and also has set aside park hrs. for off the leash activity.
Regardless an unvaccinated puppy in a dog park is not a good thing.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Regardless an unvaccinated puppy in a dog park is not a good thing.


An unvaccinated dog just recovering from surgery no less at a park. And now she almost ran away (if that is even possible) again. I will just bite my lip.:no:


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> An unvaccinated dog just recovering from surgery no less at a park. And now she almost ran away (if that is even possible) again. I will just bite my lip.:no:


 me too and I have.....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ruvyslater said:


> I took Lexi to cunningham park today and she ran away from me twice. Man she ran fast but good thing people stopped her..


Seriously!?!?!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe she meant Parking lot, not Park. Picture doesn,t show a park. Just concrete.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Cunningham Park is not a parking lot.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I took Lexi to cunningham park today and she ran away from me twice. Man she ran fast but good thing people stopped her..


If your goal is to start another drama-fest, this is the way to do it. 

Incidentally, I've been curious why are there no date stamps on the photos in your photobucket site?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Why isn't she on a leash in a park? Didn't you lose her once when she wasn't leashed?


She was on a leash. The leash slipped out of my hand. Cause she was pulling it hard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

toliva said:


> Incidentally, I've been curious why are there no date stamps on the photos in your photobucket site?


I don't have date stamps on my photos either. Is that the norm for photobucket users?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> An unvaccinated dog just recovering from surgery no less at a park. And now she almost ran away (if that is even possible) again. I will just bite my lip.:no:


One member advised me to take her to the park that has no dogs. I didnt brought her to the dog area of the park. But in an area with no dogs. Also the vet advised to give her exercise, doesnt she need a little sunlight?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

toliva said:


> If your goal is to start another drama-fest, this is the way to do it.
> 
> Incidentally, I've been curious why are there no date stamps on the photos in your photobucket site?


Im not trying to start any drama lol. Lexi's vet says that she is doing great and just need a little exercise. I was holding her leash but slipped out of my hand. 

How do i put date stamp in photobucket, is there a setting for that?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im sorry but how does an 9 week old puppy slip out of your hands? If you can't hold her leash now.. you better strap her into 3 when she weighs 45-50 lbs...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ruvyslater said:


> I was holding her leash but slipped out of my hand.


Since you live in an extremely busy city I would suggest you get a grip, (pun intended), on this issue ASAP. Anytime you walk her I guess this could potentially be a _huge_ problem. What amazes me is that it happened twice! After the first time I would have hoped, (thought), that you would have somehow wrapped the leash in a way that it couldn't have slipped again. How much does she weigh? She seems pretty small in the photos.

C'mon Ruvy, this is the _third_ time she's done this...get her under control or hire a dog walker. Are there any classes coming up in your area? She needs them and so do you...


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Ruvy,

Please ask your vet how soon you can start Puppy Kindergarten with Lexi. Some classes require rabies vaccination, some don't. Goldens are great escape artists, and it's really important that you learn how to manage your dog. Puppy Kindergarten is invaluable. You'll learn how to make sure she won't slip her collar, how to begin to walk on a lead, how to work on recall etc. One of the most important things I learned is to teach the dog to "wait" before doing many things, including getting out of a car. Another thing we learned was how to "trade" in the event he got something in his mouth that he shouldn't have. I use the strategies that we learned in Puppy Kindergarten daily!


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Since you live in an extremely busy city I would suggest you get a grip, (pun intended), on this issue ASAP. Anytime you walk her I guess this could potentially be a _huge_ problem. What amazes me is that it happened twice! After the first time I would have hoped, (thought), that you would have somehow wrapped the leash in a way that it couldn't have slipped again. How much does she weigh? She seems pretty small in the photos.
> 
> C'mon Ruvy, this is the _third_ time she's done this...get her under control or hire a dog walker. Are there any classes coming up in your area? She needs them and so do you...


I appreciate your advice. I wrapped the leash in my hand. She's a little bit heavier now But still looks skinny and moves really quick. Its slips my hand because she started running around me and she started turning in the ground, i went down to help her because the leash was tangled in her legs. Were actually looking for obedience class now. I found one where she have to stay for 4 weeks, is that good? Then thy will return her to us and train us as well on how to continue training her. We dont walk her that much because outside she bites her leash, turn around and tangles herself on the leash.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ruvyslater said:


> Were actually looking for obedience class now. I found one where she have to stay for 4 weeks, is that good? Then thy will return her to us and train us as well on how to continue training her.


No, that is not good. I would _never_ send my puppy away to strangers, plus that sounds _extremely_ expensive and I'm sure there are better ways to spend your money, right? (I will not go there. :uhoh Work on finding a group class so _you_ can also be taught how to handle a puppy and you're learning together.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> I appreciate your advice. I wrapped the leash in my hand. She's a little bit heavier now But still looks skinny and moves really quick. Its slips my hand because she started running around me and she started turning in the ground, i went down to help her because the leash was tangled in her legs. Were actually looking for obedience class now. I found one where she have to stay for 4 weeks, is that good? Then thy will return her to us and train us as well on how to continue training her. We dont walk her that much because outside she bites her leash, turn around and tangles herself on the leash.


You mean she has to leave you for four weeks? But why would you want that? The fun thing is doing it together, not sending her away! You want classes to be bonding time!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Megora said:


> I don't have date stamps on my photos either. Is that the norm for photobucket users?


Yes, you do have them for unedited photos. They are on the photo info section on the photo page. All photos have a timestamp, unless the image is edited in some way.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

kwhit said:


> No, that is not good. I would _never_ send my puppy away to strangers, plus that sounds _extremely_ expensive and I'm sure there are better ways to spend your money, right? (I will not go there. :uhoh Work on finding a group class so _you_ can also be taught how to handle a puppy and you're learning together.


Thanks! I will look for one around us. Thank You.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Get a leash with a hand loop. That way if you put your entire hand through the loop and hang on to the leash after the loop, it is harder to drop the leash, don't hold on to the loop itself.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

How about having the leash on Lexi while she's in your apartment? Let her get used to it. What kind of collar are you using?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> Get a leash with a hand loop. That way if you put your entire hand through the loop and hang on to the leash after the loop, it is harder to drop the leash, don't hold on to the loop itself.


Thank you. Will do that


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> How about having the leash on Lexi while she's in your apartment? Let her get used to it. What kind of collar are you using?


This is the collar and leash we currently have. I will try having her collar and leash on inside the apartment. Thank you.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I appreciate your advice. I wrapped the leash in my hand. She's a little bit heavier now But still looks skinny and moves really quick. Its slips my hand because she started running around me and she started turning in the ground, i went down to help her because the leash was tangled in her legs. Were actually looking for obedience class now.* I found one where she have to stay for 4 weeks, is that good? Then thy will return her to us and train us as well on how to continue training her. *We dont walk her that much because outside she bites her leash, turn around and tangles herself on the leash.


A 4 week boarding training facility will run you about the same price that was donated to you. Can you afford that? And a puppy can get parvo by walking on grass that was previously pottied on simply by licking their own paws.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

ruvyslater said:


> This is the collar and leash we currently have. I will try having her collar and leash on inside the apartment. Thank you.


That leash looks like a shoelace.. you need one that at least about an inch wide..


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> A 4 week boarding training facility will run you about the same price that was donated to you. Can you afford that?


My first thought, too. I looked it up, (for curiosity's sake), and this is what I came across:

"Dog obedience boarding schools usually cost from $950 to $2,500 or more for two to four weeks of board-and-train, where the dog lives at the trainer's home or at a boarding kennel and receives hours of one-on-one attention daily."

And since it's NYC, I'm sure it costs even more. Amazing isn't it?


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Buy a 6' leather training lead with a loop. It should be at least 3/4" wide. They are readily available - try Amazon.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Why not get a leash that is tied to you is she is so strong that she rips the leash from you hands? The Buddy System - Hands Free Dog Leash System - Dog Running Belt - Hands Free Running Dog Leash Similar to these 1. You can also buy the kind where it attaches to your wrist.

You need to nip this in the bud before she gets any bigger. I could walk my 120 golden with only a finger holding the leash and the same with Buddy not at 90 pounds.

I would never pay for send away lessons for a pet dog for obedience. To train a hunting dog yes but not a companion animal. Just go to group lessons to learn. Til I got Buddy I never needed to attend obedience classes with my dogs because I got them as puppies. At 20 pound puppy is a hell of a lot easier to control than a 70 pound adult dog.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

So, in summary, you lost the dog once. You couldn't pay her vet bill. You don't like to walk her on a leash because she bites it and tangles in it. She ran off from you again at the park because you couldn't hold the leash. You are thinking of sending her away for training so you don't have to to do it yourself.

Have you thought about why you got a puppy in the first place?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

toliva said:


> So, in summary, you lost the dog once. You couldn't pay her vet bill. You don't like to walk her on a leash because she bites it and tangles in it. She ran off from you again at the park because you couldn't hold the leash. You are thinking of sending her away for training so you don't have to to do it yourself.
> 
> Have you thought about why you got a puppy in the first place?


 
What other ways could she use to say good by. Mercymom should of put Dog obedience boarding schools on poll where to donate money. I would of voted for it. Better for her to be trained and not go through this again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

toliva said:


> Yes, you do have them for unedited photos. They are on the photo info section on the photo page. All photos have a timestamp, unless the image is edited in some way.


Wow. I didn't know that. 

*** Wow. That is so cool!

One thing I find very interesting reading threads like this is the total animosity that some people seem to have towards people who have obviously made mistakes and probably need a little more advice and help. This after reading another thread this morning where people were advocating mentoring and being friendly with clueless breeders. Or does it simply matter on which sides people take on any given issue? 

I'm not somebody who would advocate ANY untrained and young dog running loose anywhere. I've argued to this effect in the past here on GRF. I've never lived in a "city" so I am somewhat freaked out about people letting their dogs loose anywhere thereabouts, even in parks. And dog parks are a huge no-no for me. Especially for a young dog, even one who has all her shots.

But somebody who lives in the city needs to be a little bit more helpful to a new member who seems pretty young who needs to know how to safely get exercise for her puppy when she lives in an apartment (no yard). 

@OP - I would definitely not send your puppy away for training. Dog classes are not just for the dogs. They are intended to train the owner as well. Because training will have to continue for the next couple years. There is no way that a young dog is going to go away for 4 weeks and come back completely trained. That's a scam. And beyond that, dogs do not stay trained. Even old dogs who have gotten their obedience titles develop bad habits if allowed. That's where YOU need to attend classes with her. 

Members who live out in that area could be helpful in offering suggestions on dog classes in the area. Talking about the dog owner's money affairs or other personal stuff is rude and beneath you. 

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope the new car they bought the same day is working our better. They should probably stay with inanimate objects.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> I hope the new car they bought the same day is working our better. They should probably stay with inanimate objects.


New Car, I thought it was a new house.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That wouldn't help. These people are clueless. 



2Retrievers222 said:


> What other ways could she use to say good by. Mercymom should of put Dog obedience boarding schools on poll where to donate money. I would of voted for it. Better for her to be trained and not go through this again.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> But somebody who lives in the city needs to be a little bit more helpful to a new member who *seems pretty young* who needs to know how to safely get exercise for her puppy when she lives in an apartment (no yard).
> 
> 
> Talking about the *dog owner's money affairs or other personal stuff is rude and below you guys*.



I'm tired of age being an excuse for lack of responsibility and common sense. In previous threads, Ruvy was given advice on how to properly take care of a puppy which seems to have been "forgotten". And as for us commenting on her "money affairs", we were all invited to that party a long time ago on a very public platform.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Megora (Kate),
I am sorry it's not possible to press "thank you" button more than once.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> Members who live out in that area could be helpful in offering suggestions on dog classes in the area. *Talking about the dog owner's money affairs or other personal stuff is rude and beneath you*.
> 
> *steps off soapbox*


Really? Why? She is talking about boarding her dog for 4 weeks for about $1500.00. How much did she get in donations? And has she even thought about paying that back? Oh Puleeze!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is being closed, as well as the OP has asked her account be closed and has left the board.


----------

